# New Old Choo Choo



## -Oy- (Jan 21, 2019)

Newly restored Standard 4 80097 with her first passenger hauled train since the 1960s on 19th January 2019. She was scrapped in 1965 and rescued from the scrapyard at Barry in South Wales in 1985. It's taken this long to get her back in action.

At Bury Bolton Street Station on the East Lancs Railway.


----------



## IKE (Jan 21, 2019)

Great picture Oy......I really like your train photos.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2019)

Absolutely Glorious!! I wish we had those down south to go and see


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2019)

Neat photo Oy, makes me want to travel by train somewhere.


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks folks  



hollydolly said:


> Absolutely Glorious!! I wish we had those down south to go and see



Where abouts down south are you? You may be surprised what you have access to.


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Absolutely Glorious!! I wish we had those down south to go and see



This one may be in range for you...

https://www.bluebell-railway.co.uk/


----------

